# A good fantasy movie.



## Starstalker (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey guys,
In like...7 hours I'm gonna go and get a nice, decent fantasy movie fo watch. The problem is that I don't know which movie to watch. Got any good movies to recomend?

Exculding these movies:

LOTR
Eragon(a piece of shit)
Inkheart
DND movies
Queer Potter movies

Looking for a movie with good story, some history of the world where movie takes place, good effects, good character development and some decent magic action. Oh, and the movie must be on DVD...and it must be a new movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on your taste. What are you looking for?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 25, 2009)

El Laberinto del Fauno.

It's about a girl who is actually a princess in a magical world.
In the real world the film is about the Spanish Civil war, or actually the ending of it. It has great effects, great actors and character development. There isn't much 'magical' action but enough magical stuff that happens (although fairly realistic).

The film is also quite harsh and dark (dark tone and characters), being realistic and magical at the same time.
Definatly worth checking out if you can stand listening to the beautifull Spanish language while reading subtitles.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Depends on your taste. What are you looking for?



As stated above.
Great fantasy world, races like dwars, orcs etc.
No modern stuff.


----------



## isanon (Jun 25, 2009)

i cant belive im saying this but you should check out stardust

its a chick flick but i laughed my ass of in varius moments of the movie

also the color of  magic is 2 awesome movies  based on tery prachets books (the first 2 books cant remember wha the second is called


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 25, 2009)

^ How is Stardust a chick flick?


----------



## olaf (Jun 25, 2009)

isanon said:


> i cant belive im saying this but you should check out stardust
> 
> its a chick flick but i laughed my ass of in varius moments of the movie


chick flick? wat

the book was better than the movie but still the movie was pretty decent and enjoyable especialy when you enjoy watching all that fantasy decorum


isanon said:


> also the color of  magic is 2 awesome movies  based on tery prachets books (the first 2 books cant remember wha the second is called


The Colour of Magic is tv movie in two parts (which were shown 1st and second day of xmass couple years ago). it was pretty good, since it was terry pratchet plot and all but the special effets, oh my, fuckwin.

But Hogfather  is still my fav tv movie basd on terry pratchets book (again in 2 parts, and again it aired it first during xmass). I think I liked the plot/characters more in this one

Also Legend is a good fantasy movie. kinda old (lol young tom cruise) but I remember seeing it couple of times on tv and enjoing the fuck out of it


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 25, 2009)

The fuck is your beef with LotR?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2009)

isanon said:


> i cant belive im saying this but you should check out stardust
> 
> its a chick flick but i laughed my ass of in varius moments of the movie
> 
> also the color of  magic is 2 awesome movies  based on tery prachets books (the first 2 books cant remember wha the second is called



How exactly is Stardust a chick flick? 

the 2nd book is the Light Fantastic.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea, go rent Pan's Labyrinth. Somebody recommended it in its Spanish title, but if your gonna go look for it in a Blockbuster or something, look for Pan's Labyrinth.
Great film.



excellence153 said:


> The fuck is your beef with LotR?



He probably already saw them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2009)

The Dark Crystal.
The Labyrinth.
Legend.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, go rent Pan's Labyrinth. Somebody recommended it in its Spanish title, but if your gonna go look for it in a Blockbuster or something, look for Pan's Labyrinth.
> Great film.



I concur with this.


----------



## olaf (Jun 25, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> the 2nd book is the Light Fantastic.


they put that book in Colour of Magic tv movie


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2009)

Madonna said:


> they put that book in Colour of Magic tv movie



I know, he just said he forgot, what the second book was called, unless he meant Hogfather.


----------



## olaf (Jun 25, 2009)

oh k

can't wait till they finish filming _Going Postal_ I love that book. Too bad they'll prolly show it at xmas


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2009)

If you're haven't decided yet, you could always give Strings a try.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2009)

Narnia! lol.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 25, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Dark Crystal.
> The Labyrinth.
> Legend.



Not to be a nit pick, but it's just Labyrinth.

There is an older movie _*Excalibur*_ made in the 80's.  It's actually quite good - pretty graphic if I remember correctly - and I've only seen an edited version.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 25, 2009)

I decided to watch Legend 
I saw it long long time ago.
Oh, and there is that one movie I remember watching as a kid on TNT. Uhm...remember only that there were knights fighting against the devil who had a whipe and he slashed some dudes head of. It ends on some coast when a giant see monster comes out of the sea to eat some chick, but the main dude saves her.
This is a very old movie, can't remember its name...does anyone know which movie I'm talking about(sorry, can't remember anything else).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2009)

Italics said:


> Not to be a nit pick, but it's just Labyrinth.
> 
> There is an older movie _*Excalibur*_ made in the 80's. It's actually quite good - pretty graphic if I remember correctly - and I've only seen an edited version.


You're correcting me?  I hate you now.



Starstalker said:


> I decided to watch Legend
> I saw it long long time ago.
> Oh, and there is that one movie I remember watching as a kid on TNT. Uhm...remember only that there were knights fighting against the devil who had a whipe and he slashed some dudes head of. It ends on some coast when a giant see monster comes out of the sea to eat some chick, but the main dude saves her.
> This is a very old movie, can't remember its name...does anyone know which movie I'm talking about(sorry, can't remember anything else).


 That movie sounds awesome. If you find out what it is let me know.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 25, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're correcting me?  I hate you now.
> 
> 
> That movie sounds awesome. If you find out what it is let me know.



Shut up - you've always hated me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2009)

That may be true; I don't know who you are.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 28, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> I decided to watch Legend
> I saw it long long time ago.
> Oh, and there is that one movie I remember watching as a kid on TNT. Uhm...remember only that there were knights fighting against the devil who had a whipe and he slashed some dudes head of. It ends on some coast when a giant see monster comes out of the sea to eat some chick, but the main dude saves her.
> This is a very old movie, can't remember its name...does anyone know which movie I'm talking about(sorry, can't remember anything else).



Sounds like Clash of the Titans.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 28, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> I decided to watch Legend
> I saw it long long time ago.
> Oh, and there is that one movie I remember watching as a kid on TNT. Uhm...remember only that there were knights fighting against the devil who had a whipe and he slashed some dudes head of. It ends on some coast when a giant see monster comes out of the sea to eat some chick, but the main dude saves her.
> This is a very old movie, can't remember its name...does anyone know which movie I'm talking about(sorry, can't remember anything else).





Ebisu's Shades said:


> Sounds like Clash of the Titans.



What he said.

What about Willow? That was a damn good movie. I don't care what any of you bastards say, I liked it, so fuck you.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 4, 2009)

This topic is old, but I'd like to recommend a movie called "El laberinto del fauno" ("_The Labyrinth of the Faun_"). It's a very awesome and good movie. Watch it if you get the chance.


----------



## olaf (Jul 4, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> What he said.
> 
> What about Willow? That was a damn good movie. I don't care what any of you bastards say, I liked it, so fuck you.


uh oh

I saw Willow recently and it was surprsingly mediocre. I remember that I loved it when I was a kid but now it seemed so cliched and lulzy (esp the special effects)

but hey, it's still way better than most of the fantasy movies SciFi chanel makes


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, go rent Pan's Labyrinth. Somebody recommended it in its Spanish title, but if your gonna go look for it in a Blockbuster or something, look for Pan's Labyrinth.
> Great film.
> 
> 
> ...



Where is your sig from?


----------



## Trism (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree with what others have said. Watch Pan's Labyrinth.



Tempproxy said:


> Where is your sig from?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhQkV5bLkKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone liked Merlin?  I don't know why, but it was one of the fantasy type movies which I enjoy watching from time to time. Ditto for Dragonheart. I know, old movies, but still, I'm charmed by them.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Dark Crystal.
> The Labyrinth.
> Legend.



You're forgetting the never-ending story


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 7, 2009)

Merlin as in this one? BBC News link
Well this is a miniseries, but sort of feels like a movie

I liked it too actually, even if it was a bit weird.. Suffering from age now I think


----------



## Frieza (Jul 7, 2009)

Not saying a good movie, but decent. You can try ink heart


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2009)

Masters of the Universe


----------



## olaf (Jul 7, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Merlin as in this one? I'm on the other end of the bridge
> Well this is a miniseries, but sort of feels like a movie
> 
> I liked it too actually, even if it was a bit weird.. Suffering from age now I think


I remember that, it was pretty good as far as I remember


----------

